
Ask HN: What technologies you stopped using in 2018? - macando
I stopped using JavaScript in favor of TypeScript (better suited for bigger teams) and Elixir (great language, but the job market is too small). It&#x27;s a much better investment to learn the basics of Machine Learning&#x2F;NLP or something only slightly related to tech like SEO than another programming language.
======
superasn
Ever since I've found Vue I've stopped using all other web technologies
(Angular, jQuery, etc). That framework is all that you will ever need for
frontend imo especially with vuecli.

For backend I've stopped using frameworks altogether. I tried Laravel and
Symfony for some time but in the end I ended up realizing that the headache
caused by using them far outweigh their utility. This is the year I realized
that a router is all I needed for my backend scripts to work.

Also tried many css frameworks too (bulma, pure, mg, etc) but ended up
sticking with Bootstrap because I found it to be the most complete framework
in terms of components, examples, documentation, and community.

~~~
happppy
Bootstrap is great and I will only use bootstrap. Vue is great too but market
share is almost 0.1% here. React is leader.

~~~
superasn
You may be right about that though 0.1% is really surprising! Anyway, since we
generally work on our own Saas sites market share isn't much of an issue.

The ease of use and the integrated webpack in vuecli has really cut our dev
time.

~~~
happppy
That's great. I really like vue and wanna work in it but my company is using
decades old technologies because our system has grown to the point where
rebuilding everything is very expensive.

------
tonyedgecombe
Windows, I've been using it since the release of 3.0 (1990) and developing for
it since the release of NT 4.0.

I realised this year that Microsoft don't really care about it anymore so why
should I.

~~~
macando
So it was the end of a long road for you. Microsoft not caring about Windows
will mean Apple bumping the prices and dropping the quality of their laptops
even further. There is an obvious demand in the market for HQ laptops, but no
player powerful enough to meet that demand.

~~~
tonyedgecombe
I suspect Apple already charges what the market will bear, I doubt they think
they are leaving money on the table.

There is good alternative hardware out there, my wife has a Lenovo T460 which
I really like. I did try going down the Linux route but it is still lacking
polish for a desktop operating system.

------
Maksadbek
Elm. Although it is functional and works fast, you have to write too many loc
to implement simple things.

------
Cypher
Flash

